# a



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Not likely----Emerald Ash Borer is only known to attack ash trees---there are plenty of other pests that get under the bark of trees---If Chrisn sees this,he might know the creatures name---Mike---


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

a beetle of some kind....


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gustavas said:


> a beetle of some kind....


that would be all I could add, there are so many that you would have to catch one to identify it


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

EMB's for real big problem in some areas.

Years ago, there was the Dutch Elm disease to totally stripped cities of elms and Ash treees were planted wholesale everywhere (for quick replacements) with little planning.

Now we have the EAB killing the ash trees, but many people have used the preventative measures to to buy a few years. there are numerous post on the internet to identify problems, short-term treatment and suggested replacement species.

Now, the Twin Cities (MSP) are embarking on a planned removal and replacement program (different species). Over a 5 year or so program, the trees are scheduled for removal and replacement of different species to avoid the common mistakes cities took years ago.

Minneapolis will take out and replace 40,000 trees and St. Paul a similar amount over 4 or 5 years. That is just for public property and individuals have to fight their battle on private property at their own cost because they planted the species or they were naturally seeded there. - A big, short term individual property value hit on the historic areas of the cities. Fortunately, the many parks and other properties will be done as scheduled with better species of trees that are determined by botanists.

Dick


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

concretemasonry said:


> EMB's for real big problem in some areas.
> 
> Years ago, there was the Dutch Elm disease to totally stripped cities of elms and Ash treees were planted wholesale everywhere (for quick replacements) with little planning.
> 
> ...


hopefully they mix up the species so as to avoid the same problem all over again:whistling2:


----------



## MonkeyWrenched (Oct 6, 2014)

My GoogleFu turned up this list of preventative measures you can take to keep bugs off of apple trees.


----------

